# Balance with new spells and feats



## dddwwwhhh (Mar 8, 2007)

My players are about to start WOTBS and saw the new spells, in particular the improved magic missile.  Are these balanced in actual play?  What do DM that have run this think?  What about the feats?  Blade of resistance was the one that most concerned me.

-D


----------

